# Suspension question



## pontiacgto70 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a 1970 GTO striped down to the frame in the front. I need to and have to move the car. I am planning on getting a uhaul trailer that you load all four wheel on and tow. I was looking to short cut things as I am moving in 7 days. Can I install the control arms, ball join, wheel, and all the suspension without the spring or do I need to go rent a spring tool and get the spring installed too. The move will be about 900 miles which is about 14 hr driving. Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

You can cut some 4x4 wood into 12-13" lengths and put them on end in place of the springs


----------

